# National/State Park Medic



## EMTaylor (Apr 14, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with Park Medics? I have heard it is an actual job but it seems rather elusive to me in all my research. Is this the same thing as a park ranger? Any info at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 14, 2016)

@Jon Isn't that what you were doing last summer?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2016)

I've seen some on USA jobs...

Most of the ones I have seen require you to be a ranger also, so there is a law enforcement component.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2016)

There are some NPS locations that hire just for EMS. @Jon did it last summer or the one before


----------



## EMDispatch (Apr 16, 2016)

http://www.emsworld.com/article/11187270/ems-in-the-national-park-service
http://unitedstatesparkrangerlodge.yuku.com/topic/1174/RangerParamedic#.VxLtC3ErKM8

When I was in Arizona back in November I saw signs for the EMS station near the Grand Canyon Park entrance... I never had the time stop by though


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 20, 2016)

I may apply to do this for the summer. If I go through with it and it works out Ill post about it. Majority of the paramedic only jobs are seasonal for the summer and you apply via USA jobs, for those who where not sure


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 20, 2016)

Their protocols look ok, and it seems like there's a tolerance for more liberal protocols at remote/unique locations.

Here are their protocols (2015).

Some additional resources are here.

I would note that it seems like they focus on recruitment of paramedics for only a subset of parks, but that's to be expected.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 21, 2016)

I am surprised no one has poped up on here that has worked for them. It would be great to hear from someone who has. The pay is not that great, but if I can't find another international contract by the time the season comes around, I'll try my luck with the park service for the summer


----------

